# paper bench



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

paper negative of a piece of cemetary 'art'


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2006)

This looks like a daguerreotype! Very turn-of-the-century feel. I like it! 

Same camera as the other one, I take it?


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2006)

im diggin this too... you should hang out at cemetarys more! :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 12, 2006)

I have so many antigues most are interchangable... this one was a polaroid 100 with the alum frame refitted with a shutter and lens from a kodak 116 camera. The back I made because Im too cheap to buy a grafloc and the holder is a graflex holder that I had to rebuild. 

Whats a poor retro guy to do always something. I have a new camera I will have to intro as soon as it drys. If you loved the worlds uglies 4x5 you will truly love this one.

Thanks for the comment it is the look im searching for.  Not there quite yet but it is getting close.  I want to shoot some civil war reinactores this summer.  Would like to have this thing working by then.


----------

